# Ways to secure you handgun in a car or motorcycle when you must



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sticking you weapon under the seat not a good idea. There are many small inexpensive vaults on the market. They are not totally thief proof but help. Ones like the NANO vault have a cable it can be permanently attached to the car or motorcycle the end that goes in the safe can be removed so you can take the vault out and carry it if need be. I use this often in Motels. Here is and example of the one I use on my motorcycle and car.
Just don't do like I did the first time and buy one that only fits your smallest weapon buy one that fits any you may carry.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have one the same size with a keyed lock. It's all the LGS had after a 40 mile drive. Yes that's local in BFE.

My G19 fits, barely.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

I too have a nano and love it. But, I havent had a good experience with gunvault the company. Poor customer service.
I may be the only person it has happened to, but its enough for me not to buy their products again.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I at times when on the road enter a state with no CC at all. So it comes in handy to lock it up. Spending a fair amount of time in motels, there are times it come in handy also.
Ended up putting them on both bikes and the cars. There are a few different brands out there.


----------

